# Another Tevelsion Mod...



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I just finished installing my television. It's not that special except that I spent way too much time and money trying to make it look like a professional did it. This time I think I was successful. Take a look at my first gallery pictures.

FYI, I obtained the wire loom, anchors and grommet here.

I'd love to hear your thoughts - let me know what you think.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very Nice !! NExt season we wil be adding our TV. We have one in the back for the kids but we never really missed it up front. I think it will go in anyways. You did a good job!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Very nice job. There is no such thing as spending too much time modding.









Thor


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks Great!








I like how the white blends in with the OB interior!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I found a white one too.(Phillips)
Looks great! Clean install.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Looks Great!
I love the white!

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job there Airboss









When our tv croaks, I'm going in for a white one...love the look of it!


----------



## sabjr (Sep 17, 2007)

Great job! I would love to see a photo from behind the tv. Where did you get the mount and tv? Do you have to take it down to slide in the bed or does it fold out of the way? Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

sabjr said:


> Great job! I would love to see a photo from behind the tv. Where did you get the mount and tv? Do you have to take it down to slide in the bed or does it fold out of the way? Thanks for the pics!


I'm an idiot. I was out in the TT today and I forgot to take those pictures for you. I promise to do so and I'll PM you when I have them.

Meanwhile, I got the tele and the mount from NewEgg. The television is the Samsung LNT1954H and the mount is the Ergotron 45-194-194. I highly recomment this wall mount. It is sturdy, looks great, and the television can just slip right off the mount for storage. I didn't feel good about leaving the television just dangle there while in transport. This way I can just slip it off the mount (without having to use any tools) and put it back in the factory box for transport.

Again, sorry about the pics. I'll get them to you ASAP.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

That looks great!

I see you used professional coax cable connectors. If you have access to more of those connectors you should replace all of the stock Keystone connectors.
It does clean up 90% of the interference.


----------

